
9th grader arrested after bringing a home-built clock to school - macco
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/09/16/they-thought-it-was-a-bomb-ahmed-mohamed-texas-9th-grader-arrested-after-bringing-a-home-built-clock-to-school/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10224747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10224747)

------
aaronbrethorst
I believe the title of this article originally included the word "Muslim,"
which has since been removed by a mod or the OP. This is unfortunate as it's
highly relevant as evinced by these passages from the article:

    
    
        During questioning, officers repeatedly brought
        up his last name, Mohamed said.
    
        [...]
    
        Ahmed’s father, Mohamed Elhassan Mohamed blamed
        the incident on Islamophobia.
    
        “He just wants to invent good things for mankind,”
        said the elder Mohamed, who immigrated from Sudan.
        “But because his name is Mohamed and because of
        Sept. 11, I think my son got mistreated.”
    

Lastly, this quote from Ahmed at the very end of the article just galls me:

    
    
        “[The handcuffs] made me feel like I wasn’t human,”
        he said in a video interview. “It made me feel like
        a criminal.”

------
mnw21cam
He was interrogated without the presence of his parents or presumably a
lawyer. Now, I'm not all that au fait with left-pondian legal stuff, but isn't
that what Tommy Lee Jones kind of got in trouble for doing in The Client?

When I was eleven, I made a simple digital clock for an inter-school physics
competition, and won. Only after the judges had demanded I scribble out a
circuit diagram in front of them to ensure I hadn't got someone else to make
it for me though.

------
buffoon
Back in the early 1980s I made a simple RC and comparator based bomb timer in
electronics at school as an official project. How times have changed...

~~~
zamalek
Considering the NASA shirt he is wearing; God forbid the kids wants to get
into amateur rocketry.

It's a sad day when a system that is designed to protect us all is used as a
platform for hate speech.

~~~
buffoon
Indeed. It was the rocketry hobby that made me think about building timers and
electronic things. Such an inspirational hobby when you think about it.

------
ccanassa
_But his questioner responded, “It looks like a movie bomb to me.”_

Bombs don't have digital displays displaying countdown time. People are
watching too much tv.

------
s_kilk
> Fourteen-year-old Ahmed Mohamed...

> “They took me to a room filled with five officers in which they interrogated
> me and searched through my stuff and took my tablet and my invention,” the
> teen said. “They were like, ‘So you tried to make a bomb?’ I told them no, I
> was trying to make a clock.”

Yep.

------
exar0815
Sadly happened to me, too. White teen with german name in Germany. Brought a
HiVoltage TV Transformer to school for science class (Mind me, I must have
been 18 or 19, not 14). A teacher probably overheard my comment to another
student "The voltage kills you immediately if you are not careful. An hour
later I was nearly thrown out from acool for allegedly trying a "School
Shooting" with that device. Luckily my science teacher recued my butt.

------
tomohawk
Sad on all 3 sides.

The government over reaction by the school and police, infringing this kid's
rights and creating a volatile situation.

The taking advantage of the situation by CAIR.

The family and kid in the middle.

------
steaminghacker
False arrest litigation. lack of due process. or is this a made up story?

